# SureFire St. Minimus headlamp does not turn off



## choombak (Feb 27, 2015)

It goes from min to max using the rotary dial, but doesn't turn off. Tried using fresh battery, same result. Is there something else I can try before sending it in? Its been used for good 3 to 4 years by a buddy. Thanks.


----------



## cland72 (Feb 27, 2015)

When you rotate the switch all the way down past the dimmest position, does it "click"?


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 27, 2015)

cland72 said:


> When you rotate the switch all the way down past the dimmest position, does it "click"?


Although that's a good question, didn't the first production run of these /not/ have the 'off' detent? :thinking:
It sounds like the OP's light was made quite some time ago.


----------



## choombak (Feb 27, 2015)

No, it doesn't click, which surprised me - highest to lowest and back, that's all. I actually fiddled around expecting an on/off switch. If it doesn't click, how did it shut off originally? (A buddy who isn't in the US, recently sent it to be repaired from SureFire. I don't really have an history or the manufacture date, but he has been using it for 4 yrs. or so. I'll post pictures later tonight.


----------



## cland72 (Feb 27, 2015)

_eta: sorry Kestrel, overlooked your post when I responded - good call out about the first generation being different, perhaps._

I don't know if they have different versions of the Minimus (mine is like the picture below), but mine has a detent that you can feel "click" when it is turned off or on. Perhaps yours is different, though. I'd suggest calling Surefire and trouble shooting with them on the phone.


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 27, 2015)

It is very likely covered by their warranty. I have a first gen too. It has had a rough life. It too doesn't have the click stop. In fact, I didn't know the new ones did. lol Anyways, I never had a problem like this. 

Just pondering, could some dirt or metal shavings gotten inside the light or switch?? Sounds like it has some crud built up on the switch contacts. Of course I have no idea what kind of switch it even has. Just a wild guess. 

http://www.surefire.com/warranty


----------



## Charles L. (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice photo, cland. Interesting lens on the Minimus.


----------



## choombak (Mar 1, 2015)

Serial is A08947, with the old sf logo. Here is the lowest setting that always remains on. Also while screwing the tailcap it comes on within half a turn.


----------



## Echo63 (Mar 1, 2015)

cland72 said:


> _eta: sorry Kestrel, overlooked your post when I responded - good call out about the first generation being different, perhaps._
> 
> I don't know if they have different versions of the Minimus (mine is like the picture below), but mine has a detent that you can feel "click" when it is turned off or on. Perhaps yours is different, though. I'd suggest calling Surefire and trouble shooting with them on the phone.


the pictures Minimus Vision above also "clicks" with a detent when switched off.



Charles L. said:


> Nice photo, cland. Interesting lens on the Minimus.


Its a weird Dome/TIR - but the beam is beautiful a nice wide flood of neutral light (pic above is one of mine, i dont use that X100 much anymore though)


----------



## cland72 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey Echo63, I used that picture because I found it on Google images - I wasn't trying to claim your work, of course! If you would like me to remove it, please let me know and I'll happily do so.


----------



## choombak (Mar 1, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> It is very likely covered by their warranty. I have a first gen too. It has had a rough life. It too doesn't have the click stop. In fact, I didn't know the new ones did. lol Anyways, I never had a problem like this.
> 
> Just pondering, could some dirt or metal shavings gotten inside the light or switch?? Sounds like it has some crud built up on the switch contacts. Of course I have no idea what kind of switch it even has. Just a wild guess.
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/warranty



I am unable to remove the rotary switch, so looks like it needs a trip to SureFire. Thanks for inputs and ideas folks, always appreciated.


----------



## Echo63 (Mar 1, 2015)

cland72 said:


> Hey Echo63, I used that picture because I found it on Google images - I wasn't trying to claim your work, of course! If you would like me to remove it, please let me know and I'll happily do so.


Its all good mate - you even linked from my photobucket.


----------



## Aperture (Mar 7, 2015)

Choombak, you have the original Minimus where the battery cap is the battery compartment, later the battery compartment became part of the headlight itself with a smaller battery cap (see photo posted by cland72).

The older model has a 15 lumen detent (don't know about newer model), sometimes its a bit rough to switch it to off from that setting, if this happens I first dial to a higher output and than smoothly all the way back to off.


----------



## rotncore (Mar 7, 2015)

Surefire, if you are listening, you need to update the Minimus with more output with a current LED emitter. That is all. I sold mine about a year ago, because it was eclipsed by ZL and ArmyTek lights, but I love the SF build. Couldn't justify the performance gap anymore.


----------



## choombak (Apr 16, 2015)

Back from SureFire, in perfect working condition. However, an interesting and pleasant event happened: the lamp belongs to my buddy back in India. He wrote to SureFire and obtained an RMA, a couple of months ago, but wasn't comfortable shipping it all the way to the US. My wife was traveling back from India, and she carried it with her. I obtained a different RMA, to ensure SF has my US address. Three weeks pass, no sign. Last week my buddy writes to me saying he has received the lamp. SureFire smartly put the story together based on the serial#, and sent it all the way to India. Way to go SureFire, their CS is stellar! And thanks for those who contributed ideas in this thread.


----------



## RedLED (Jun 3, 2015)

I have Surefire head lamps, and I understand they may not be the most popular here, however they have the best service going, and are beautifully constructed.

I am happy with mine. My wife took it on a trip to visit her mom, and my mother-in-law loved it, so I sent her one, and got my wife one as well.

I have a nice McGizmo collection, wish he would make a headlamp!


----------

